# added the HMF Swamp XL snorkel



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I added the snorkel today. The snorkel made it considerably louder for sure.With out the snorkel it has a nice deep sound to it. The snorkel makes it sound raspy.Think I'll add the quite core tomorrow and see how that sounds. I added the pipe insulation that comes with it, looks kinda ugly. I might take it off later but i'm kinda scared of a kid grabbing it right now.


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

looks real good i like the way they sound with the snorkel i have a ? for u can i order a snorkel for my slip on utility pipe and if so do they seal up good


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm almost positive you can order one for the utility. I'll look in to it.

I know for a fact you can order a end cap that has a straight neck. You can have a muffler shop bend and weld you a pipe on it. I've seen these.

Not sure how they seal.


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

ok thanks for the info your talking about a vector end cap right


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

No i was mistaken Its not straight. Its just a flat flange.

Here you go http://www.capitalwebpages.com/ssatvplus/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=51

Also guess i was wrong about the snorkels already been made. i cant find any. looks like you will have to buy the flange and have one made.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome to the crowd metal man. I look forward to going deep with you


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Dont ever say that to me again:greddy2:....LOL


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks metal man im going to try and build one


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> Dont ever say that to me again:greddy2:....LOL


 :bigok:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im ghey


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I cant wait till the ride :rockn:

Lets see if we can talk my friend 2 shoes into tearing his up!! LOL


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Now THAT sounds like a plan!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha.... No one is going to want to ride behind me by the end of the day...


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I've been thinking bout doing this as well but the pipe needs to be another two foot taller. That looks really good and clean.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Metal Man said:


> I added the snorkel today. The snorkel made it considerably louder for sure.With out the snorkel it has a nice deep sound to it. The snorkel makes it sound raspy.Think I'll add the quite core tomorrow and see how that sounds. I added the pipe insulation that comes with it, looks kinda ugly. I might take it off later but i'm kinda scared of a kid grabbing it right now.


how'd you like the rack clamp? It took me a while to get that one as my pipe was a bit away from the rack.

You gonna get the extension?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Not sure about the extension yet. Gonna try it this way see how i like it. The extension is cheap if i decide to get one.

I added the quite core today and it sounds better ( still not good as with out the snorkel). Still kinda loud on the rider but not loud at all a few feet from the bike.

Steve as for the rack clamp... i could not get it to work they way it was sent.The pipe was just too far from the rack so i cut about 3/4 inch off the adapter that sticks through the end cap. After i shortened it up a little bit,every thing fit perfect.

Masher can you buy a snorkel made to fit the Muzzy or do you have to have one made?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> Steve as for the rack clamp... i could not get it to work they way it was sent.The pipe was just too far from the rack so i cut about 3/4 inch off the adapter that sticks through the end cap. After i shortened it up a little bit,every thing fit perfect.


that's what i ended up doin aswell


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Wonder how my Muzzy will sound after this?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Dont know but i cant tell you the snorkel acts like a mega phone lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Masher said:


> Wonder how my Muzzy will sound after this?


like u stuck a coke can in the end. :greddy2: lol j/k


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Metal Man said:


> The pipe was just too far from the rack so i cut about 3/4 inch off the adapter that sticks through the end cap. After i shortened it up a little bit,every thing fit perfect.
> 
> that's exactly what i did too. I kept cutting of till i got it perfect.





Metal Man said:


> Dont know but i cant tell you the snorkel acts like a mega phone lol


Sounds good dont it


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Well with the XL it was border line too loud for me (maybe not others). But after i put the quite core in i can handle it.


Its amazing how much louder just the snorkel its self will make it. With out the snorkel if i add the quite core its not much louder then stock.

Could just seam louder because it raises the exit up closer to your ears.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll get a video


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I need to do something I had to flush mine again the other day after I let it die underwater. I sucked in a little and had to go through the whole oil change process again. She's back and ready to eat now so I need to button up her hiney.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

mine became so blocked from mud.. it dried up on the inside and you could only poke a single finger through it. that's how much the exhaust was closed off.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

With quite core in


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Headed to the creek right now to test it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's not too bad


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Well it ran pretty good . Not having to worry about it dieing while idling in deep water was a relief.

Only thing i noticed was i picked up a hesitating from a dead stop to WOT. It was not there before i added the quite core and snorkel. Not sure if its the quite core or snorkel causing it. Most likely the core.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

id go with the core as the culprit too. i tell ya you cant run a core in mud without a snork. that mug will plug up in no time!
i ,too, got a hesitation when u stab it but she'll still come up.

dont fergit to add yer vid to the official sounds clip thread


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

wait until yall here my cherrybomb on mine it sounds great


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

OK i took the quite core out. Helped a lot with the mysterious hesitation from a dead stop to WOT but did not completely fix it. The snorkel its self is causing just a touch of hesataion...oh well it ain't bad by no means and when it does take off hold on!! Brute power is like a drug!!:rockn:

OK i made anther video of it with the quite core out. Its loading up on youtube. I'll post it up in a minute.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

wood butcher said:


> wait until yall here my cherrybomb on mine it sounds great


 
LOL i use to have Cherrybomb mufflers on my 87 Trans AM. Sounded good :bigok:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

OK with out the qute core.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i like it out better


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Me too. Not sure if my left ear drum does though...LOL


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Most FI Brutes have a slight hesitation when launching. Engie corrected mine when he put the GSXR injectors in it and tuned with the PCIII. Now when you stab it she rips out instead of the lag.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I like it better without it. Sounds meaner.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I have absolutely no lag at all with out the snorkel. I'm sure i could tune it out but its really small at best. About like it was stock.

I'm gonna have engie tune my VDI one of these days.I've talked with him about it,just ain't took the time to have it done yet. Runs pretty good like it is.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I've rode some where it was barely noticeable and other where there was a good half second before it left. I wasn't that worried about it but he was because of the racing stuff. I was the test dummy.


----------

